# AppleScript Editor : Ajouter un langage



## cirdan (9 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis avec OSX 10.4 et j'écris mes AppleScript avec AppleScript Editor "Éditeur de scripts" qui est par défaut avec Tiger.

J'ai remarqué dans Préférences->Général->Langage par défaut : <Liste déroulante> avec seulement AppleScript dedans.

Est-ce que cela veut dire que nous pouvons ajouter des langages à l'éditeur?
Si oui, comment?

Aussi, si oui, est-ce seulement une simple colorisation de syntaxe permettant d'éditer nos fichiers avec l'éditeur d'Apple ou cela permet d'utiliser des langages comme le PHP et de s'en servir comme des AppleScript?

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis avec OSX 10.4 et j'écris mes AppleScript avec AppleScript Editor "Éditeur de scripts" qui est par défaut avec Tiger.
> 
> ...


&#233;dites ton AppleScript avec TextMate   


Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de l'utilisation de l'&#201;diteur de scripts pour autre chose qu'AppleScript


----------



## Céroce (11 Septembre 2007)

Pareil que Pablo,


Apple avait sans doute une idée derrière la tête... dommage ils ont démobilisé l'équipe de développement entre temps.
Mais si c'est pour taper du PHP, utilise autre chose (j'entends encore l'imposant lobby textmatien crier sur le forum de MacGé) plutôt que t'ennuyer avec l'éditeur de scripts.


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2007)

text edit en mode texte... et toutes les syntaxes dans la tete


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2007)

C&#233;roce;4400273 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Pablo,
> 
> 
> Apple avait sans doute une id&#233;e derri&#232;re la t&#234;te... dommage ils ont d&#233;mobilis&#233; l'&#233;quipe de d&#233;veloppement entre temps.
> Mais si c'est pour taper du PHP, utilise autre chose (j'entends encore l'imposant lobby textmatien crier sur le forum de MacG&#233 plut&#244;t que t'ennuyer avec l'&#233;diteur de scripts.


Cirdan utilise d&#233;j&#224; TextMate, il voulait surtout savoir s'il pouvait script son mac avec autre chose qu'AppleScript 


Tucpasquic a dit:


> text edit en mode texte... et toutes les syntaxes dans la tete


Nonm&#233;keskiraconte&#231;uil&#224; ?! 
C'est quand m&#234;me plus sympa d'avoir au moins une coloration syntaxique non :rateau:


----------



## cirdan (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses 

Effectivement, comme dit p4bl0, je voulais savoir si on pouvais ajouter un langage à l'éditeur de scripts et de s'en servir pour scripter son mac... un peu comme fait TextMate.


----------



## ceslinstinct (13 Septembre 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Merci de vos r&#233;ponses
> 
> Effectivement, comme dit p4bl0, je voulais savoir si on pouvais ajouter un langage &#224; l'&#233;diteur de scripts et de s'en servir pour scripter son mac... un peu comme fait TextMate.



Bonjour

Il me semble que l'&#233;diteur de script sous OS 7 permettais d'avoir plusieurs languages.
HyperCard, AppleScript
Donc il a sans aucun doute gard&#233; cette commande en cas o&#249; ils ajouterais un autre language.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

Oui c'est possible d'ajouter un second language, j'ai lue ça sur un forum.

Pour du java:
Créer un dossier *Components* dans le dossier bibliothèque de la patite maison et y ajouter *JavaScript.component*

Dans les préférences de l'éditeur de scripts/Général on trouve 2 languages.

http://www.latenightsw.com/freeware/JavaScriptOSA/index.html

Non testé, je connaît strictement rien de Java.

Si vous pouvez tester et dire si ça marche ou pas je serais sur de ne pas avoir dit une bétise.

@+


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2007)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Oui c'est possible d'ajouter un second language, j'ai lue &#231;a sur un forum.
> 
> ...


Attention, Java et JavaScript sont deux langages distincts !! [EDIT][/EDIT]


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Attention, Java et JavaScript sont deux langages distincts !!



Je disais que je connait rien dans ces deux languages (j'utilise qu'AppleScript).

C'etait juste pour voir si ça pouvais aider, et voir si d'autres languages peuvent êtres ajoutés.

J'ai droit à l'erreur?

Merci de ta réponse, j'apprend.

@+


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2007)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Je disais que je connait rien dans ces deux languages (j'utilise qu'AppleScript).
> 
> C'etait juste pour voir si &#231;a pouvais aider, et voir si d'autres languages peuvent &#234;tres ajout&#233;s.
> 
> ...


&#233;videmment que tu as le droit &#224; l'"_erreur_"  J'ai juste oubli&#233; de mettre un "" &#224; la fin du message.

C'&#233;tait juste une petite pr&#233;cision, &#231;a fait de mal &#224; personne. Sinon c'est cool ce que tu as trouv&#233; avec javascript OSA (surtout que &#231;a doit devenir utilisable via le terminal avec la commande osascript du coup ) .


----------



## cirdan (20 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info et du lien ceslinstinct 

Je connais bien le JavaScript, pour certains scripts ça doit être utile.

Plus j'utilise AppleScript et plus j'aime ça!


----------

